# Aircraft Carrier IJN Soryu



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I have recently finished the Aoshima new tooling kit of the IJN Soryu in 1/700 scale. I thought it was a really well done kit, much better detailed than the older versions. I added railings from Gold Medal Models. SHe is shown as she appeared in June 2942 at the Battle of Midway. 








































And here she is with near-sister Hiryu (my Hiryu is a 1970s vintage old-tooling Aoshima kit)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful dragons!

They really shouldn't have painted those big red bullseyes on the decks. Great targets.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Another excellent job you have done Paul.....Cheers mark


----------

